# High Density Foam for targets.



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

no but carpet works great


----------



## all3lemmons (Aug 13, 2008)

KsBowMan620 said:


> Anyone found a good inexpensive high density foam to make targets with?


I am gonna look into this stuff. Scroll down to the bottom.

http://www.foamandupholstery.com/polyethylene_foam.htm


----------



## mcdevr6 (Dec 30, 2008)

to be 4.5" thick, it must have some serious stopping power. thats some dense foam


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

all3lemmons said:


> I am gonna look into this stuff. Scroll down to the bottom.
> 
> http://www.foamandupholstery.com/polyethylene_foam.htm


It would probably work well for arrows, but I don't think I would use it for a rifle backstop like they say!

Mark


----------



## Junebug13 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Foam*

I called and talked to them, the lady told me that it would stop a rifle at 4.5" thick. I asked her to send me a sample. They told me that they could do that. I asked for some references (archery ranges, gun ranges etc...) they wouldnt give me that info either. I understand customer confidentiality but I have my doubts about this stuff. Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Mark Hedges said:


> It would probably work well for arrows, but I don't think I would use it for a rifle backstop like they say!
> 
> Mark




I w3ould like a block of it but it would be so expensive. I am looking into making a 4'x4'x3' target. I am thinking a liquid that you pour into a mold and expands or a spray.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

May have to check these out.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

4.5 inches and a bullet
i say it wont stop


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think they mean it will stop a rifle bullet just that it holds up well as a rifle target. I used to buy the cheap foam targets that are like 3" thick for broadheads and after I started to wear them out I would then use them as a portable rifle target. I have run thousands of rifle rounds through those cheap archery targets, so I guess this company learned that is another use for their product. The foam they listed as targets is less dense than most of the other foams they have listed.


----------



## Rusty Scabbard (Feb 27, 2009)

*foam target*

Get a couple planks (or 4 x 6) about 5 feet long, and 2 sections of 3/8 all thread about 6-7 ft long, with nuts and fender washers. Drill holes at each end of the planks for the all thread.
Sandwich a bunch of foam sheets between the planks, then screw down the all thread nuts to compress the foam into a good high density target.
I'm going to build one of those next, after I wear out the two 22"x22" 6# PE foam targets I have left.


----------

